# Classic Desinger handbags, show us ur fave



## Nolee (May 19, 2006)

*Louis Vuitton*, *Givenchy*, *Burberry*, *Fendi*, *Chanel*, *Dior*

if you had to chose one of these names' classic hangbags (could be logo patterned




) who would u go for?

post a pic of the design that like the most if you'd like

common ladies, let's see who's the most popular designer in MuT





you can find most of those desinger bags on:

eluxury.com

blufly.com


----------



## pinkbundles (May 19, 2006)

i love, love



the louis vuitton recital clutch (see below)! my hubby gave it to me for my bday and i can accessorize it with any outfit i wear!

i'm also a sucker for gucci bags (not listed)!

Attachment 19786


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2006)

fendi spy bag!!

or the dior saddle bag

or the balenciaga motorcycle


----------



## karrieann (May 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* the balenciaga motorcycle *oh my! that is the one I want!!!!



Yummy!*


----------



## Liz (May 20, 2006)

i also want the ysl muse bag. but i don't carry enough to have something that big. lol. if i did i would want that or the balenciaga work(?) bag to carry like binders and planners and stuff.

and ofcourse a birkin bag *sigh*


----------



## chocobon (May 20, 2006)

LV ,





Marelle MM


----------



## Nolee (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i love, love



the louis vuitton recital clutch (see below)! my hubby gave it to me for my bday and i can accessorize it with any outfit i wear!
i'm also a sucker for gucci bags (not listed)!

Attachment 19786

omg, i know i forgot someone



but hey, im jsut giving examples, u feel free picking ur fav of any name u like





LOve ur bag btw!

Liz, carrieann

i LOOOOVE this bag



i wih i could find a way to get here where i live





great taste ladies

Originally Posted by *chocobon* LV ,http://images.eluxury.com/assets_ser...49_ph_hero.jpgMarelle MM

Nice


----------



## jennycateyez (May 23, 2006)

i like anything that's gucci


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 25, 2006)

I like one of the Dolce and Gabbana Italian leather bags, can't remember the exact style. They're sooooo soft, doesn't feel at all like leather really.


----------



## anne7 (May 25, 2006)

Balenciaga Motorcycle

Fendi Spy

Botkier

Luella Bartley Giselle

Marc Jacobs


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 29, 2006)

i like burberry's pattern/logo the best.


----------



## Elisabeth (May 29, 2006)

I like *Furla* Bags. I like the Francine model from their current collection

www.furla.com...click on bags. I like another Furla model. I love Italian design purses: So pretty. I also love J.Crew's black leather bag ...www.jcrew.com, which is much more affordable. At the moment, I have neither, but do like them both. I have really conservative (boring) taste when it comes to handbags.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* *oh my! that is the one I want!!!!



Yummy!*




i love those! i saw one at banana republic awhile back and if you couldn't afford it, that would come in a cool second option.


----------



## Luvly (May 29, 2006)

i &lt;3 GUESS

&amp;&amp; Kathy Van Zeeland

or anything that looks adorable.


----------



## PerfectMistake (May 29, 2006)

Me and one of my fav. purses!


----------

